# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #53



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hey Denton, Hey Sasquatch,

Have you two made up yet and produced another podcast yet? Or is that it now?

Yours

Fangfarrier


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

All's good with the Denton and Sasquatch Show. We both got busy this week so we couldn't make one. We should be back at it next week. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Sasquatch - it's OK to tell them the truth. I made a routine doctor's appt. for early Monday. I didn't think how I'd have to get up early, so I had to cancel Sunday's cast.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Hey Denton, Hey Sasquatch,
> 
> Have you two made up yet and produced another podcast yet? Or is that it now?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the concern, even though we are good and have been good. This show isn't some highly processed and packaged production. What we record is what is put out there. Stick around and you're liable to hear a real throw-down!


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Still no #53? ...slackers ;-) 

Sent from my SM-G530R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mrs. Spork said:


> Still no #53? ...slackers ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530R7 using Tapatalk


Ain't that the truth .... well anyway, you get what ya pay for, huh?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Free booze, free women, paid vacations, and big bucks. Ahhhh the life of a moderator. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Free booze, free women, paid vacations, and big bucks. Ahhhh the life of a moderator. :tango_face_grin:


No wonder they aren't around when ya need them, huh?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Rough week, all the way around.

I think my tech issues are solved, so we should be ready to go, come Sunday.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I hope it’s a doozie!!!


Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> I hope it's a doozie!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


I'm thinking it will be. It won't be PC, I can tell you that!


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Denton said:


> I'm thinking it will be. It won't be PC, I can tell you that!


As if they are ever PC lol

Sent from my SM-G530R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I've made more work for myself.

I've been keeping open several web pages that were related to my subject for the next podcast. I should have put them in bookmark, but I kept on thinking we'd make another show, soon. Over a week, I did this.
Last night, I came home, took the laptop out of sleep only to find I couldn't remember the password. I awaken the laptop three or four times a day, yet I couldn't remember the stupid password! Not only did I lose the pages, but I am now concerned about my brain.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

^^we've been concerned about your brain for a while...:vs_smirk:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> ...Last night, I came home, took the laptop out of sleep only to find I couldn't remember the password. I awaken the laptop three or four times a day, yet I couldn't remember the stupid password!


Been there, done that, get used to it youngster.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> I've made more work for myself.
> 
> I've been keeping open several web pages that were related to my subject for the next podcast. I should have put them in bookmark, but I kept on thinking we'd make another show, soon. Over a week, I did this.
> Last night, I came home, took the laptop out of sleep only to find I couldn't remember the password. I awaken the laptop three or four times a day, yet I couldn't remember the stupid password! Not only did I lose the pages, but I am now concerned about my brain.





sideKahr said:


> Been there, done that, get used to it youngster.


Thanks, glad to know I have some company on this one.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I've made more work for myself.
> 
> I've been keeping open several web pages that were related to my subject for the next podcast. I should have put them in bookmark, but I kept on thinking we'd make another show, soon. Over a week, I did this.
> Last night, I came home, took the laptop out of sleep only to find I couldn't remember the password. I awaken the laptop three or four times a day, yet I couldn't remember the stupid password! Not only did I lose the pages, but I am now concerned about my brain.


It's really bad when you walk into the bathroom, stop, think for a second, and then ask yourself why you came in there. :vs_smile:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Any truth the next podcast (#53) will be the Christmas Special?


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Any truth the next podcast (#53) will be the Christmas Special?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


 Ha Ha .... I think I am gonna like ole' fangfarrier's wit! :vs_lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Any truth the next podcast (#53) will be the Christmas Special?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


If this Sunday is Christmas, yup!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I hear you guys are going to do a come back tour. I suppose you'll charge double for the tickets. lain:


----------

